# Frage zu Grafikeinstellungen bei PROJECT CARS



## mmcc0810 (31. August 2012)

Hi all,

hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen!
Habe mir das Spiel runtergeladen, funktioniert soweit alles gut nur kann ich die Grafikeinstellungen im Spiel nicht ändern bzw. die Einstellungen lassen sich nicht speichern, der Button SAVE ist inaktiv. Die vorgegebenen Einstellungen sind aber für meinen Computer  recht hoch und das Spiel läuft nicht wirklich rund.
Bilde mir ein das ich beim erstmaligen spielen die Einstellung schon ändern konnte.

lg


----------



## FlorianStangl (31. August 2012)

Lösch mal die default.sav in den Eigenen Dateien im CARS-Ordner und schau, ob du dann wieder speichern kannst.


----------



## mmcc0810 (31. August 2012)

funktioniert leider nicht.


----------



## FlorianStangl (31. August 2012)

Puh... schwierig aus der Entfernung. Könnte es sein, dass du vorm Speichern mit Alt-Tab auf den Desktop bist und sich die Auflösung Windows und Spiel unterscheidet? Danach stimmt nämlich die Abfrage im Spiel nicht mehr, man muss also mit dem Mauszeiger neben und über die Menüpunkte zielen.


----------



## mmcc0810 (31. August 2012)

also ich bin gerade am neuinstallieren, mal schaue ob das etwas nutzt

Edit: Nach der Neuinstallation passt alles-kann die Grafikeinstellungen ohne Probleme ändern.
Aber es wird Zeit dass ich mir einen neuen PC anschaffe, das Spiel ist es jedenfalls wert mit voller Grafikpracht gespielt zu werden.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für deine Unterstützung


----------

